
21 Lessons from Jeff Bezos' Annual Letters to Shareholders - contingencies
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/bezos-amazon-shareholder-letters/
======
perseusprime11
How scalable are these lessons to other companies?

~~~
contingencies
They all seem pretty generally applicable to me.

